# EMS Music Video



## gradygirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha!!! This is great. Has anyone seen anything similar?

I think I'm going to do one for my squad soon.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 28, 2006)

well that's just neato....

~S~


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 28, 2006)

Horribly edited, but not bad overall.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2006)

It was pretty good, but the intro kinda looked like a porn. Otherwise purty cool!


----------



## Stevo (Jul 28, 2006)

ems porn?

hmmmm....

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL  bow chicka bow bowwwww


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmmm.. I think I would edit out my EMS mistakes, and as well, Dont care to see a dash of a vehicle.. what's the point?
Here is some from a EMT that I believe did an excellant job!... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFql90GVbGE&mode=user&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnk6oteJ5tg




R/r 911


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> LOL  bow chicka bow bowwwww



I can just see the description..."Sex, EMTs, and Rock n' Roll"


----------

